# Discovery Place 2016



## ducttapecuber (Jul 12, 2016)

The Discovery Place Museum in Charlotte North Carolina is hosting the _Beyond Rubik's Cube_ Exhibition this summer. I have had the great opportunity to be hired on to the museum for the exhibition. 
With this, we are proud to announce the Discovery Place 2016!

When: August 13, 2016
Where: Discovery Place in Charlotte NC
Register: https://www.cubingusa.com/DiscoveryPlaceSpeedCubingCompetition2016/index.php
WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DiscoveryPlace2016

*Competitor limit: 100 competitors*
Special notes:
•there is Mosaic Contest
•event T-shirt included with registration

Any questions or concerns PM me on here or use the "contact" button on the CubingUSA site. 

See you there!


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 12, 2016)

BYO-cubes for the mosaic?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 12, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> BYO-cubes for the mosaic?


We will supply a limited number of cubes to use per team


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 13, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> We will supply a limited number of cubes to use per team


any number specifically, and are we strictly limited to those?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 13, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> any number specifically, and are we strictly limited to those?


It depends on the number of teams that want to compete. In total we will have 1000 cubes. There will most likely be a set maximum number a group is allowed.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> It depends on the number of teams that want to compete. In total we will have 1000 cubes. There will most likely be a set maximum number a group is allowed.


When will you guys know how many cubes (max) each group is allowed? This is useful for planning how big or complex to make the moasic. 

(Also, nice to see more girl cubers!)


----------



## meebles127 (Jul 14, 2016)

When is the registration expected to fill up?


----------



## meebles127 (Jul 14, 2016)

Second Question: Will there be anyone vending there?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 15, 2016)

meebles127 said:


> When is the registration expected to fill up?


This is the first competition in two years in this area, therefore it is unknown. The only way to secure your spot is to register as soon as possible.


meebles127 said:


> Second Question: Will there be anyone vending there?


As of now, no. However, you can still trade and buy puzzles from other cubers.


cuberkid10 said:


> When will you guys know how many cubes (max) each group is allowed? This is useful for planning how big or complex to make the mosaic.


I will release this number as soon as possible!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Mosaic Contest:
There will be maximum of *5 teams*.
Each team is allowed *up to 200 cubes*.
Your design may use less than 200 cubes. It does *not* have to be rectangular (example: 10x20)
Clock is also being added as a tentative event. If you have already registered, please update your registration if you would like to potentially participate in clock.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 24, 2016)

We are almost full. Make sure to register soon!
Your spot is only held once you have paid.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 25, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> We are almost full. Make sure to register soon!
> Your spot is only held once you have paid.



Can you reply here when you have all 5 mosaic teams set? My friend signed me and himself up for it but we didn't want to start planning unless we knew we were actually doing it.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 25, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Can you reply here when you have all 5 mosaic teams set? My friend signed me and himself up for it but we didn't want to start planning unless we knew we were actually doing it.


Mosaic teams will be decided the day of. There is no way to gage who wants to participate. 

We are full! Registration is closed. See you all on August 13!


----------



## Charles Jerome (Aug 7, 2016)

Will there be any cutoffs for 2x2 and skewb, just wondering...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 7, 2016)

Charles Jerome said:


> Will there be any cutoffs for 2x2 and skewb, just wondering...


No cutoffs for those events. The only cutoffs are for 4x4. However, every event has a 9:59.99 time limit. The SpeedStacks timers stops at this point.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 7, 2016)

Less than a week!
Goals:
3x3: sub 19.7 average
sub 16 single
4x4: sub 2:10 average
sub 1:50 single 

Main goal: successful competition!!


----------



## Meow (Aug 7, 2016)

Goals

2x2: Sub 2 average
3x3: Low 9 average
4x4: Sub 46/47
BLD: Sub 4
Skewb: Sub 9 average
Clock: Sub 13 average


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 8, 2016)

hope i can make 3x3 cutoff


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 8, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> hope i can make 3x3 cutoff


You're definitely going to have trouble doing that.


----------



## Torch (Aug 8, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: lol
4x4: lol
2x2: sub-2.5 single
BLD: sub-1:10 single
Skewb: Keep state record (by any means necessary)


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 16, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> hope i can make 3x3 cutoff


i did it


----------

